# My new car - fulfilled a teenage crush **UPDATE Pics on P3**



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Having sold the Mini back in March, I have been in a bit of a dilemma. I have been commuting by train (with my bike), but I have been tossing up either buying another expensivish car and commuting in it, or, carrying on by train and fulfilling one of my teenage crushes and buying something I lusted after when I was young, with the bonus that it will only go up in value.

I must admit I thought I would be buying another expensivish daily, but the more I acclimatised myself to the train commute I now take each day, the idea of ploughing money into a car that would only depreicate like a stone in this climate became more & more of a stupid idea. Therefore it was decided, time to buy a classic, and continue on the train. The only criteria was the 'classic' had to be able to be used as a commute car if required.

So, out I went and bought Practical Classics, and started my research into the cars I lusted after as a kid/teen. After weighing up all the pros and cons of the cars on the shortlist, I eventually settled on a MK2 'Big Bumper' Golf GTi 16v, the car I first lusted after when my Dad's friend bought his brand new one round in 1990 when I was 12. I remember it vividly (it was Oak Green) and from that day onwards I've always promised myself one at some point in my life. A simple task I thought, because quickly scanning PH etc there seemed to be loads of Big Bumper Golfs. However, when I came to look _properly_ though they were either 8v cars or because 16Vs were _the_ car to steal in the 80's/90's lots of them were damaged in some way in it's history. Those 16v cars were then bought by the max power brigade and then ruined further. It soon became apparent that 16 'valvers' are a bit of a collectors item and to get a good unmolested Mk2 16v 'Big Bumper' was going to be difficult! Over the past 2 months I had been to see about 10-20 cars and all of them left me disappointed in one way or another. I had kinda given up, but then a few weeks ago one appeared on the PH classifieds that looked perfect for me! A '90H 100% unmolested and original with NO modifications whatsoever, just 88k miles, 5 owners, FSH, original dealer sticker, invoce, factory sheet etc etc. I went to see it 2 weeks ago and for once a car was as described! Owned by a chap in a massive house who just had it in his collection, It was sat on a trickle charger in a huge carpeted garage. Could it be fate.... it was, one drive and look through the history and it all checked out. I picked it up last Sunday.

The car has so much character and it feels so tight (you wouldn't believe it was 20 years old!). 140bhp in a car that weights only a tonne, and when it hits 4k rpm all hell breaks loose! 

'Cos of the rain I've not had a chance to give it a proper clay/wax yet, but after a quick wash yesterday she has come up _ok_ for now until I can do her properly:

Click to enlarge:

















So, my days of expensive running cars are now over, and I've bought a car that I can take huge amounts of pleasure in owning yet will only go up in value (providing I don't molest it or add lots of milage). Good times. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Kev, She looks like a beauty... and thats without a Wax and Polish! So will we be seeing you at some Classic VW meets then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hang on Kev, I dont remember seeing loads of posts questioning how best to PCP this one..... :lol: :lol:

Nice motor - definitely a classic.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great choice Kev looks in great nick just make sure you look after it


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Kev. Looks like a trip to TSR is in order 

James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Nice one Kev. Looks like a trip to TSR is in order
> 
> James


Isn't that missing the point ? Nice car btw.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Kev, She looks like a beauty... and thats without a Wax and Polish! So will we be seeing you at some Classic VW meets then?


I joined Club GTi, and it's Bristol Volksfest soon, so I'll be going to all those in the summer. 8)



mighTy Tee said:


> Hang on Kev, I dont remember seeing loads of posts questioning how best to PCP this one..... :lol: :lol:


It wasn't exactly what I would call 'cheap' to begin with, but at the rate they are currently going up in value hopefully she will gain so much that the person who buys it off me will have to worry about PCP etc! :lol:



wallsendmag said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Kev. Looks like a trip to TSR is in order
> ...


Yep, kinda missing the point but I do know where he's coming from. James is right, you can of course improve them, and TSR are the people to do it. But as soon as you 'tinker' (especially under the hood) the value gets wiped off them, so she will be staying standard.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Very 8) very nice find by the looks of her!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

V nice Kev, remember having a passenger ride in one when they first came out.

Seems a fair few are dropping out of the monthly payment ownership schemes, a sign of the times?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kev,

It looks bloody lovely. 8)

Oak Green was my favourite colour too and I remember driving a GTI Engineering car in that colour with one of their 2.0 litre engine conversions. It was absolutely fabulous and at the time I had (and still have) a Helios Blue Mk1 Campaign with a Zender Z20 bodykit that I was sorely tempted to sell on to fund the purchase.

The Mk2s were so much better built and there was a story bandied about at the time that VW dismantled a Mercedes 190 to see how it was put together. That knowledge was put to good use in the Mk2 Golf... 8)

Just one thing though. Is that nearside door a slightly different colour? It's probably my eyes but the shutlines look a bit uneven too.

I hope I'm wrong mate and probably am, but just thought I'd mention it.

Nice motor!

cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Seems a fair few are dropping out of the monthly payment ownership schemes, a sign of the times?


It definitely played a part in my decision. Spending £400 a month on a car that would also depreciate faster than I could pay off the difference, was just madness. I now bank the £400 a month, just in case the worst happens work wise. The Golf is rocketing in Value so I will never be in negative equity. People are falling over themselves to get hold of mint unmolested 'Valvers' so If the worst comes to the worse and I do need to get my hands on the cash I spent buying her, fingers crossed it shouldn't be too difficult. It's also nice and cheap to insure (£215 on a guaranteed value 'classic car' policy), does 35 to the gallon, and tax is only a hundred odd quid. Part of me wishes I had done this sooner! 



rustyintegrale said:


> I hope I'm wrong mate and probably am, but just thought I'd mention it.


You are mate (thank god!). Tornado red looks reddy orange in bright light, and then goes very dark when there is no light around. Because I took the pics underground in the artificial light, it's made the hue of the colour very deceptive. Shut lines all match, it was one of the first things I checked on the very thorough inspection.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> You are mate (thank god!). Tornado red looks reddy orange in bright light, and then goes very dark when there is no light around. Because I took the pics underground in the artificial light, it's made the hue of the colour very deceptive. Shut lines all match, it was one of the first things I checked on the very thorough inspection.


Cool bananas! 

Nice job Kev... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This what I lusted after - and still do...










A place for your helmet in the door... :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Kev,

It looks fantastic!

I know money is a vulgar subject...but what do these go for these days (ball-park figure)?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> I know money is a vulgar subject...but what do these go for these days (ball-park figure)?


It's difficult to say because 16v prices vary wildly depending on condition and mileage, but because good examples of these cars are now so rare it really is a sellers market. Ball park though for an unmolested low mileage Big Bumper 3dr (the most sought after)... you'll need a minimum of £4k-£5k in your sky. 

I'm not going to tell you what I paid for mine though.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Lovely [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I test drove a 16v big bumper Golf gti in 1991, identical colour tornado red,it had 6k on it at the time  ,i enjoyed it lovely car  but the same garage had a 4x4 saphire cosworth in magenta red ,that was gorgeous..i bought the cosworth 

i would love an old golf gti  my mate has a nice black one, with 144k on it, but it is original and still in lovely condition. 

Enjoy it kev keep clean and tidy and its free motoring. 

Tom.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Kev.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We nearly bought one years ago but were put off by the interior. We bought a XR3I instead [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

my friends dad had a royal blue 16v 1989 model with the BBS RA's when i was 11, gorgeous car and i always have a look at PH too - i know exactly what u mean about them getting hard to find,

gorgeous car and i think a minter like that has a lot more road presence than a new one for 4/5 times the price

congrats


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

taylormade-tt said:


> but the same garage had a 4x4 saphire cosworth in magenta red ,that was gorgeous..i bought the cosworth


Kinda ironic, cos on my initial list of cars, I had my 80's dream... the 3dr Whaletail Cossie, the first car I ever _seriously_ lusted after. I was 9 when it launched in 86 and I clearly remember the long Ford advert ending with the Moonstone blue one zooming down the beach with water spraying out the back! But, as with most things of that age I then found out how much _good_ unmolested examples go for these days, and it immediately cancelled out the idea! You'll need a min of £10k for a regular, and a min of £20k for an RS500!!!  I'll have one one day though! 8)

I'm hoping the Golf will go the same rapid way residually, and it's of course a little more subtle than the 3dr Cossie!


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Ball park though for an unmolested low mileage Big Bumper 3dr (the most sought after)... you'll need a minimum of £4k-£5k in your sky.


Hmmm, I thought they`d be a bit more than that to be honest.

Just been looking at the pictures again, very nice indeed!

Have you got any interior shots? It`d be great to see the original head unit for example!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Have you got any interior shots? It`d be great to see the original head unit for example!


I plan to do some proper exterior and interior shots when the rain finally stops out and I can take it outside to Swissvax. The inside is 100% mint though, not a mark or blemish anywhere and the Rainbow 'Colour-stripe' is perfect 

The original headunit is tucked up safely in my spare room, but i'll dig it out if you want a shot? It's a Blaupunkt Melbourne SQR 39, with the reg number and supplying dealer's name written on it. Funnily enough the original headunit is more desirable to steal than the 75 quid JVC jobby that's in there (so I can play my iPod etc), so I've been advised to keep it tucked safely away! 

As for how much these things are worth, I do have a bit of a USP with mine which makes it rarer and increases its value a bit. Apprantly when VW first rolled out the Big Bumper model in Jan 1990, Tornado Red on the 16v was a Special Order Colour only (bizarre because you could have it on the 8v as standard if you wanted). VW reversed the decision in Sep 1991 (introducing it on the J plate) due to public demand, so mine is one of a very small handful of G/H plate Big Bumper 'Valvers' in TR. I didn't tell the seller that though when I was negotiating! :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got any interior shots? It`d be great to see the original head unit for example!
> ...


That`s OK Kev, just thought it`d be nice to see the whole `period` dash of the car. I had a Blaupunkt Boston in my Corrado years ago.

PS, never realised that about Tornado Red on the 16 valve cars! Nice find.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent purchase mate, they are a pleasure on long or short trips 

I still regret selling mine, it was a beauty in black with all the right mods done


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> That`s OK Kev, just thought it`d be nice to see the whole `period` dash of the car.


I'll try and pop it back in (it's not an easy job mind!) when I get round to taking the proper shots. 

One thing I would love to get my hands on is the original options list brochure. I've got the car brochure, but I'm pretty sure I have one or two things above standard, and that might include the radio, it's got more buttons and features than the one featured on the brochure car's interior shots. I know the leccy windows, mirrors and sunrrof were options, but I think there is other stuff. I've got the original build line assembly printed sheet (the previous owner found it taped to the inside of the roof lining!), but that's just a huge list of codes that means nothing to me! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

wow... I like that alot !

big bumper....permission to drool. 

regards

Andy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Liking that car, stunning little motor, very nice


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > but the same garage had a 4x4 saphire cosworth in magenta red ,that was gorgeous..i bought the cosworth
> ...


I had the saphire cosworth, wich was nice.. but i wanted the rs500  i only ever saw one in the flesh (at that time) it was moonstone blue it was gorgeous ...like you said i think they are going for around 20-30k for a "proper" one 

I would have probably bought one at the time .. but the attention(unwanted) the 4x4 got put me off, it just woudnt have beeen viable to park it safely :? ...the 4x4 spent a lot of time at the dealer's getting replacement locks and windows, trims etc the attention from the "twockers" at the time sadly caused and early sale of it 

I am genuinely looking forward to seeing more pics of your Gti  , just an example my friends black gti is in lovely condition, all original and standard..the striped seats are as new. which is quite astonishing for a 144k mile car  

so piccies of yours should be a veritable smorgersboard of 80's/90's design 8)

Tom.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> The inside is 100% mint though, not a mark or blemish anywhere and the Rainbow 'Colour-stripe' is perfect


Kev I would bouble check the seat base drivers side bolster the sponge is well known for spliting (the cloth will look fine) on the top I had a new G60 Corrado back in 91 and the bolster split on that after 6 months I also has another G60 and a 92 mk2 GTI 16v and the bolster had split on both of these


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> As for how much these things are worth, I do have a bit of a USP with mine which makes it rarer and increases its value a bit. Apprantly when VW first rolled out the Big Bumper model in Jan 1990, Tornado Red on the 16v was a Special Order Colour only (bizarre because you could have it on the 8v as standard if you wanted). VW reversed the decision in Sep 1991 (introducing it on the J plate) due to public demand, so mine is one of a very small handful of G/H plate Big Bumper 'Valvers' in TR. I didn't tell the seller that though when I was negotiating! :lol:


Kev

I had exactly the same car and have regretted selling it every day, looking at this makes me want it back even more (Unfortunately the guy who bought it off me wrote it off :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: )

It looks stunning and very clean, the wheels are a nightmare to clean though.

One little thing there appears to be a wheel weight on the rear outside, I would have thew wheel rebalanced with stick on weights as they can cause corrosion.

It is such a fun car though and a genuine classic


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

She looks a beauty, looks like your patience paid off, well done Kev


----------



## chips2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks in geat condition for the age. I can't imagine many in that state!  
Ah, brings back memories of my old MK2 golf I owned quite a few years ago. Despite FWD, it was still a fun car to drive and never let me down during my ownership. Sad to sell it, but changed it for a E30 318iS so it wasn't too bad in the end.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

that does look fresh,very interested to know what ya paid and what else he's got in his collection lol


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Interesting choice Kev and certainly one I didn't think you'd make. I love the old MKIIs. The only thing that puts me off them is that so many are chavved right up.

That aside, finding an unmolested one is quite a coup and it looks all the better for it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice choice and nice find. 8)

A guy I used to work with has an Oak Green, Big Bumper, 3 Door 16 Valver. He's had it for well over 15 years.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Took lots of pics of the Valver today. The REALLY bright sun didn't make it easy, but they didn't turn out too bad.

Hope you like - you can click them to enlarge. if you want


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

v nice Kev, shame I didn't see you as dropped off a campervan this morning just opposite side of the water, near the dog training ground.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice Kev and lovely location. 8)

Still not 100% convinced about that door though... :-|


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well if ya lookin to get another tt i'd gladly take that in px against mine :wink:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Awesome car Kev!

Many thanks for the interior pictures.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice one mod youmight want to do is to replace the rear calipers with thelater mk 3 or 4 items as they are well known for the hand brake sticking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Andy Andy Andy, did you not read the bit about it being original :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Andy Andy Andy, did you not read the bit about it being original :roll:


Yes mate but the rear calipers are a real pain they stickand you have to buy new ones that will only end up sticking after the winter ansd salt has got to them For the same price you can get the later calipers and no more problems


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

My dad had a new one on a G plate, it's nice to see that your 16V badge on the glove box is not straight too. His never was either now I realise that real valvers had a wonky badge.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Andy Andy, did you not read the bit about it being original :roll:
> ...


As you say, the rear calipers are a bit of a bugbear on the MK2. There is a way of preventing it though, because the calipers themselves aren't solely the issue. Regular fluid changes using quality 5.1, and keeping the pipelines to the rear in good clean order (also making sure you use the brakes regularly), ensure they don't seize. 



denTTed said:


> My dad had a new one on a G plate, it's nice to see that your 16V badge on the glove box is not straight too. His never was either now I realise that real valvers had a wonky badge.


I know what you mean, I thought it was wonky when I first saw it. The badge is in fact straight, it's the glove box lid that moves ever so slightly thus making it look wonky (you can see the uneven gap in one of the pics). I'm a bit anal about stuff like that and I've had the lid off and adjusted the screws etc, but no matter what I did it always went back in the same. I've since looked at lots of pics of other Golf gloveboxes, and you are right they are all like that, so I've got to live with it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So will this be at ED38 then later in the year????

Nice looking example kev


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> So will this be at ED38 then later in the year????


If I get my act together then yeah I wouldn't mind going. Not sure who with though! :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looked for you at Volksfest Kev, but didn't spot you. We had 9 Rocs all in a row in different colours and specs.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Looked for you at Volksfest Kev, but didn't spot you. We had 9 Rocs all in a row in different colours and specs.


Sorry Rob - I wanted to go, but I didn't venture out all weekend. I'm not feeling too clever to be honest (sore throat, swollen glands etc), and I'm off work today as well.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looked for you at Volksfest Kev, but didn't spot you. We had 9 Rocs all in a row in different colours and specs.
> ...


Bummer. Hope you're feeling better soon Kev.

After seeing lots at Volksfest, I have a strange desire for a VW Camper Van now ....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Sounds like glandular fever Kev. Do you have bad headaches too? Get a blood test as it's highly infectious...

Get well soon. :wink:

Rob, I love old VW campers. I had a split screen with barn doors years ago and it provided me with loads of fun :wink: as well as being the dogsbody dump truck whilst I was doing up my first house. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

This thread has really got me thinking about the Ur-Quattro i hanker after


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jbell said:


> This thread has really got me thinking about the Ur-Quattro i hanker after


A nice 20 valver in that amazing green they did... :wink: I had a boss who had a 1989 model. We exchanged cars for a weekend and I racked up some impressive mileage whilst he found the suspension in my Mk1 GTi a tad too hard! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well there's a lovely S2 coupe just moved into my village, the later shape. I loved them. Looks in great condition too.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has really got me thinking about the Ur-Quattro i hanker after
> ...


No red with white wheels or the Pearl White :twisted:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

My soon to be enforced 12 months medical ban from driving has got me thinking... 

I can commute to work using the train & cycle, and once I get my licence returned, on the days I need to get out & about to see clients, get a decent Mk2 or Mk1 to drive around in

I can use the 12 months to source a decent example of an 8v or 16v (a G60 or Rallye would be fine, but the maintenance of the G chargers puts me off)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

phope said:


> My soon to be enforced 12 months medical ban from driving has got me thinking...
> 
> I can commute to work using the train & cycle, and once I get my licence returned, on the days I need to get out & about to see clients, get a decent Mk2 or Mk1 to drive around in
> 
> I can use the 12 months to source a decent example of an 8v or 16v (a G60 or Rallye would be fine, but the maintenance of the G chargers puts me off)


You can have mine in 12 months time if you like... but it'll cost ya! :wink:


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Great example you've got yourself there mate, I've been on the prowl for one for a while myself. How are you enjoying life in the mkII then?

With completely gutting a new house and a wedding next year I've resigned myself to having to wait another 12 months. So in all honesty I'd certainly be interested to hear from you as and when yours is looking for a new home.

I keep an eye on all the usual sources for decent mkII's and have a decent idea of the going rate. Oak Green and Red are the two "valaver" colours that I'd be after so take care of it for me!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

AJD_TT said:


> Great example you've got yourself there mate, I've been on the prowl for one for a while myself. How are you enjoying life in the mkII then?
> 
> With completely gutting a new house and a wedding next year I've resigned myself to having to wait another 12 months. So in all honesty I'd certainly be interested to hear from you as and when yours is looking for a new home.
> 
> I keep an eye on all the usual sources for decent mkII's and have a decent idea of the going rate. Oak Green and Red are the two "valaver" colours that I'd be after so take care of it for me!!


In short - i'm loving it! Big grin every time I drive her and she has attracted nothing but positive attention. I couldn't believe a car of this age could have so much road presence 

I've hit my first sort of _snag_ of owning a car of this age, but it's nothing serious. When I bought it the deceleration valve was sticking so needed to be replaced. Nothing major, but because it's a 20 year old car the part is on back order from VW, so i've got to wait 10 days (at least) before it arrives 

Apart from that, it's pennies to insure, pennies to fuel, a pleasure to own and drive, and best of all it's going up in value! What more could I ask for.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> '99 Audi TT 225 Coupe, Nov '00 - May '02
> '00 Audi TT 225 Roadster, May '02 - Apr '04
> '01 Honda S2000, Apr '04 - Aug '05
> '05 TVR T350 Targa, Aug '05 - May '06
> ...


...started so well....but keeps goind downhill ever since! :roll:


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> AJD_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great example you've got yourself there mate, I've been on the prowl for one for a while myself. How are you enjoying life in the mkII then?
> ...


Strange how things turn out, I'm in the market for one now and noticed yours on Pistonheads.

Is it still for sale?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

AJD_TT said:


> Strange how things turn out, I'm in the market for one now and noticed yours on Pistonheads.
> 
> Is it still for sale?


She is indeed mate 

I've got a bloke coming over from Ireland to see it Saturday, and have had a few people come to see it who've been interested, but nobody has put a deposit down yet.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm very interested, it'd be a great drive back to the north from down your way.

I've sent you a PM about it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> AJD_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how things turn out, I'm in the market for one now and noticed yours on Pistonheads.
> ...


Why's it going!?!?!?!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Wondered that myself - time for a change?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> This what I lusted after - and still do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and STILL do .. :? :? ( or a MonteCarlo )


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Wondered that myself - time for a change?


An unfortunate change of circumstances in my personal life.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Wondered that myself - time for a change?
> ...


Sorry to hear that Kev. There seems to be a lot of us in that boat recently. :?

Cheers

Rich


----------

